# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  ??..should i be concern-ed...McAffee don't like negril.com..??

## smith744

lately,
from time to time
my McAfee _(fire-wall???)_
*tells* me that something-something *dangerous* _agwan_ wit the board

*:-(*

anybodys else have this *issue*..*??..*
is there a problem to be concerned about..*??*..

am running google-chrome
.
.

mi 'fraid
& *AIN'T* gonna click the '.OK/Approve.' button either/neither

why am i getting this prompt..*??.*.

.
.

----------


## sandy-girl

I'm getting that too Smith, but don't know why?

----------


## Long Bay Randy

i received a error message yesterday. it was due to the board being down i believe. compression format error is what i was getting. this may have set off McAfee. perhaps Rob will let us know

----------


## smith744

> it was due to the board being down i believe.


um_mmmmmm_

i _DON'T_ *think* so

*:-(
*
mi been getting this *thing-y* for a couple-weeks 

mi-gut *tells* me:::>> that it's some kinda cookie-foolishness, and/or tracking-thing-ys, that're trying send info from-my-end to some/where-ever, for what-ever reasons/purposes

but,
i'll wait for boss-man Mr.B-drive _(aka Rob)_ to tell me/us whagwan_ [[[ hopefully, toes & fingers-crossed ]]]_

----------


## northcoast

Just use Firefox as your browser....I do, & have had no problems.

----------


## Captain Oil

I use Chrome and McAffee and have never had issues here ................ confusing for sure

----------


## irieworld

hmm. I am on a MacBook and am (yes I confess) on the board all the time--no warnings or problems.

----------


## Rob

Smith,

No reason at all to be concerned. It seems you are using the McAfee Site Advisor, which is notorious for its "false positive" results. It blocks any link that it doesnt recognize or has not checked as well as what it knows to be bad - but doesnt differentiate between them

It probably has to do with the choice of an advert that google is serving up for you to see or possibly a member who is using an "unknown" or "unchecked" (by McAfee) link to an avatar, signature or countdown...

Either way, McAfee has blocked what it considers to be objectionable and the page displays without issue so the easiest thing to do would be to simply close the warning (x on the far right).

Here is a link to the detailed McAfee Site Advisor comments about Negril.com and we are given a green light (or checkmark):

http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/negril.com

----------


## smith744

THANKS, for the feed-back

----------

